# Saruman The Wizard Killer?



## Aulë (Jan 10, 2003)

As you all know, Alatar and Pallando arrived in Middle-earth dressed in sea-blue. For this reason, they were together given the name Ithryn Luin, the Blue Wizards. With Saruman, they journeyed into the far east of Middle-earth, but while Saruman returned to the west, Alatar and Pallando did not. Of their fate, we know almost nothing. 
What I was thinking, was whether it was possible that Saruman "bumped" the two Blue Wizards off whilst they were in the east?


----------



## Celebthôl (Jan 10, 2003)

well Mr Tolkien did say that they started up cults that outlasted the fall of Sauron and he never wrote that they were killed by Saruman, also when Saruman arrived back from the east he was still a "goodie" and hadnt be caught by the call of the ring!

these reasons are the only reasons that have kept me asking for the opinions of the other members on this matter!

Thôl


----------



## Éomond (Jan 10, 2003)

Oh boy, more on the Blue Wizard, I'm going with Mister Tolkien that they started cults in the East, who knows of their fate?


----------



## goldmare (Jan 12, 2003)

I have another question that concerns Saruman. In the Silmarillion, the Valaquenta, it states, "Wisest of the Maiar was Olorin (Gandalf)." Why then was Curunir (Saruman) given the position of most power when they came to Middle Earth?

Or did Olorin choose to be the less powerful, for some reason? It just doesn't make sense.


----------



## Celebthôl (Jan 12, 2003)

yes he chose less power, he didnt want to be the main person who everybody sourt (sp) afterhe wanted to travel on his own and learn more about all the races of Middle Earth!


----------



## redline2200 (Jan 14, 2003)

It is an interesting theory but I don't think Saruman could have defeated two wizards by himself. I mean he wasn't more powerful than those two combined; even if he was really powerful, Alatar and Pallando were still wizards and I'm sure they were very powerful also.


----------

